
Updates to Amazon EKS Version Lifecycle - edmorley
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/compute/updates-to-amazon-eks-version-lifecycle/
======
jitl
A cadence like this is nice for the k8s developers but goes to show that to
run on Kubernetes one needs either (or both!):

\- a dedicated engineering budget to keep up with changes and prepare your
applications for migration between clusters

\- modern infrastructure provisioning and end-end-testing system: something
that can build a new cluster and deploy your applications to it without
affecting your production users or your developers.

~~~
mooreds
Yes, I was thinking that the benefits of k8s must be huge to invest in this
upgrade cycle. That or the upgrade pains must be small.

AWS is very good about avoiding premature deprecation (you can still use
simpleDB as far as I know) so for them to have this policy means that k8s
deprecation is very prevalent and that customers must be prepared for the
move. Because I am sure they spoke to customers.

